# South Jersey Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks after the 1st series

1,2,3,4,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,
23,25,26,27,28,29,30

21 total
________
Mazda Biante History


----------



## B. Tiffany (Mar 4, 2006)

*South Jersey*

Does anyone know which property the Q is running at on Sat. ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

DERBY CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

1,8,9,10,13,14,16,19,25,27

10 TOTAL

I dont have Open callbacks from the 1st series...but I am hoping someone will call me with them so I can post them. Later........
________
Plymouth belvedere


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The Q will be running at Wallsteins nursery.

Callbacks for the Open are:

3,6,10,11,13,15,22,23,24,25,26,27,29,31,32,34,
35,37,38,42,43,44,46,47,49,52,56,58,61,62,63,
65,71,74,75,79

36 of 79 called back. Rotation is 7,60,26,42. If my notes are incorrect, I promise to refund what you paid for them. :wink: 

The Open first series was a triple. 

The flyer was in the center at the top of a small hill and shot down the hill at about 170 yards. 

The right bird was angled down a hill into mowed grass front of heavy cover with a retired gun. Dogs tended to fade to the right where there was a clear channel to water. Many dogs followed the channel, swam the water, and headed out of town on the top of a dike. Others hooked the gun and ended up on the wrong side of the cover from the bird. Very few dogs picked the bird up cleanly.

The left bird was about 300 yards and angled straight back to a clump of trees with a retired gun. To the right of the bird was a wide open lane leading back another 100-200 yards with more clumps of similar trees along the way. Visibility was tricky, but even without that, many dogs were sucked past the bird and were only saved by their noses.

Considering the series was set in a freshly and very closely mowed open field, the marks proved much more challenging than they looked initially. The judges seemed to make very creative use of the property.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

any news on the derby???????????


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the derby is:

1st- Bill Thompson - sorry don't know which dog
2nd- Bill Thompson -sorry don't know which dog
3rd- Dreamer H/Eric Babin O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little
4th- Jezzie O/H Les Levering
RJ- Tyson H/Eric Babin O/Nathen & Trisha Batts

Sorry don't have Jams
________
Chrysler Hemi Engine History


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind:

3,10,11,22,23,26,27,32,35,37,43,46,47
56,58,61,62,71,74,75

20 total

Just found out Frenchy won the Derby, Pete Plourde's Dog- Congrats!!
________
Honda S800 history


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Missy, her litter sister says:

*Good going Frenchy and Pete!!!*


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the updates Brenda! Congratulations again on Dreamer's 3rd! That's now three of them on this trip.

Best Regards,

Tyson's Dad


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Open callbacks to the 4th:
23, 26, 27, 32, 37, 43, 47, 56, 58, 62, 74, 75

12 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS AFTER THE 1ST SERIES:

1,3,4,6,7,11,12,14,17,22,23,24,27,29,31,34,35,36,40,41,42,44,45,47,48,49,
51,53,56,60,61,64,65,66,70

STILL WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO CALL ME ON THE CALLBACKS AFTER THE LANDBLIND.....IF I GET THEM TONIGHT I WILL POST THEM.
________
NEW JERSEY DISPENSARIES


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND........

1,4,6,17,22,23,24,27,29,31,34,36,41,44,49,56,61,70

18 TOTAL
________
Honda concerto history


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,22,24,34,41,56

6 total
________
YAMAHA FZR1000


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Brenda, I had 3 out after the land blind and now he's in the last series. Is there a type-o or was there am error.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

sorry that was a typo 3 should have been in. Kenny wrote the wrong number down..... So sorry....


Right now waiting for Amateur Results ..... Will post when i get them.

Open results

1st- Davey H- Alan Pleasant O-Anne & John Marshall
2nd- Benny - H-Alan Pleasant - O-Mark Menzies
3rd- Talon - O/H Bob Willow
4th -Hanna - H-David Jensen O-Nick Elam

Sorry dont have the Jams
Congrats to Alan for qualifying 2 dogs for the Nat'l Open!!!

Congrats to All !!!!
________
SILVER SURFER VAPORIZER


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Qual:

1st #34 Rebel Ridge Jumpinonforaride MH Jeff Lyons/Lynn Yelton
2nd #4 - Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher (O), Pleasant (H)
3rd #15 - Bob XLT - Bill Thompson O/H
4th #39 - Day's End Southhaven's Roll 'N Stone - Crow/Day (O), Pleasant (H)

RJ #6

JAM 1,21,20,8


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Amateur:
1st #3 - Dougan
2nd #41 - Rough
3rd #22 Peaches
4th #56 - Whacker
RF #24 - Molly
JAM 34 - Nutmeg

With this win, Aran Islands Dougan owned by Pat Martin qualified for the National Amateur.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Derby: 

1st #8 Frenchy - Plourde (O), Thompson (H)

2nd #14 Leezza - Erwine/Bianconi (O), Thompson (H)


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*South Jersey F/T*

Thanks everybody for helping this year for our fall field trial. Without help from our members and good friends we couldnt have had a trial! Our judges worked very hard and set beautiful tests up!!! One note: FC-AFC Longshot Black talon which is co-owned by Paul Mocciaro and Bob Willow was HANDLED by Paul! WAY TOO GO PAUL!!!!!...........Davey


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

For those who envy the stylish lifestyle and dignified authority of field trial chairs,I offer this picture of Davey returning to concealment after planting the blind in the third series of the Open. 










I will try to post photos from the first day of the Open in the next day or two.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

*South J*

Davey
No one works harder then you. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK
BH


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Bluenorth's Davey Crockett*

Congratulations to the Marshall's on Davey's win, which is his 2nd of the year and at least one other placement. This should give him his FC. A big congrats also from his half sis, Stormy.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to John and Anne!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Amateur:
> 1st #3 - Dougan
> 2nd #41 - Rough3rd #22 Peaches
> 4th #56 - Whacker
> ...



Congrats to Brother ROugh! Way to go Gary!


----------

